# valencian figuritas made it, pics...Im in Love.



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they are here! they seem fine but thursty. the hen is on the light side so I will keep an eye on her. It was love at first sight, these guys are so adorable I can't stand it...I will be getting more...I need some color in my all white flock. The post office called at 6:45...you know you live in a small town when the postal gal calls and says " your babies are here!"..took me 5 mins to get there and I knocked on the back door of the PO, she yelled come on in! so I did sign for the birds and left...gotta love a small town. I can't wait to get home to see how they are, I will shake n bake em later(sevin dust them). I hope they are not too stressed, they sure are little things. the cock bird drank right away when I dipped his beak but the hen I did not feel her drinking, hope she knows where it is. the pic is a phone pic all I could do.


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

They are some cute little birds. I just love mine.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

decent looking little figs. You'll come to love them even more than you already do.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH what cute little darlings. I've never seen one in real life I don't think, but I know they are tiny.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> OH what cute little darlings. I've never seen one in real life I don't think, but I know they are tiny.


you just don't know about the size untill you do see them in real life, they are absolutely adorable and I would say half the size of my homers, with this tiny little head and beak...I just found a guy on purebreed pigeon and he has figs not too far from me...Im buying a pair of girzzles, he's going to meet me on his way to the show at the fair this friday. he has won some majors and he is a real nice fellow...Im hooked...plans for another loft as I write this


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> you just don't know about the size untill you do see them in real life, they are absolutely adorable and I would say half the size of my homers, with this tiny little head and beak...I just found a guy on purebreed pigeon and he has figs not too far from me...Im buying a pair of girzzles, he's going to meet me on his way to the show at the fair this friday. he has won some majors and he is a real nice fellow...Im hooked...*plans for another loft as I write this*



LOL.......better make it a BIG one.............with LOTS of sections.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> LOL.......better make it a BIG one.............with LOTS of sections.


oh and why would you ever say that?...lol..


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS, SPIRIT WINGS!!!*

How absolute FUN!!

We, of course, will be MOST happy to read updates and see more pictures!!

My gang and I are wishing you and your new "little" ones ALL THE VERY BEST WITH LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES!!    

Shi and the gang


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks so much....I will post a better pic when they get setteld and of course ones of my new grizzle pair....the whites are doing well, eating, drinking and good poops....Im so excited.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations. They're adorable.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are adorable! 

Are they about the size of Budapest tumblers or smaller???? Just wondering, cause I just love my little buda's and am curious about figs.

Can you put one next to one of your homers and take pic... so we can compare size?

Thank you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> They are adorable!
> 
> Are they about the size of Budapest tumblers or smaller???? Just wondering, cause I just love my little buda's and am curious about figs.
> 
> ...


Sure I will do that, that is a good idea to see them in scale...in my pic there you can kind of get an idea if you see the clay pot, that is one that alot of us reuse after the minerals are gone, 3 or 4 inches across. that can give a bit of an idea...but when this wind/rain gets better I would be happy to show a comparison..they are suppose to weigh 4 to 6 oz.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations! They are adorable.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Treesa*



Trees Gray said:


> They are adorable!
> 
> Are they about the size of Budapest tumblers or smaller???? Just wondering, cause I just love my little buda's and am curious about figs.
> 
> ...


I just checked the encyclopedia of pigeon breeds and Budapests are listed at 9 to 10 ounces. Figs are supposed to be 4 to 6 ounces (Ringneck dove size) but I doubt many are 6 ounces or less. They are still very small pigeons and I plan to make small size a main priority with mine. If you read the club news about them, it is a common concern.

I recently bought someone out of them as he had Recessive Red and Yellow and I wanted those colors. As I sort through them, I will be selling some off to get down to breeding stock for next year. There are some nice small birds and interesting colors in this bunch.

Bill


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jbangelfish said:


> I just checked the encyclopedia of pigeon breeds and Budapests are listed at 9 to 10 ounces. Figs are supposed to be 4 to 6 ounces (Ringneck dove size) but I doubt many are 6 ounces or less. They are still very small pigeons and I plan to make small size a main priority with mine. If you read the club news about them, it is a common concern.
> 
> I recently bought someone out of them as he had Recessive Red and Yellow and I wanted those colors. As I sort through them, I will be selling some off to get down to breeding stock for next year. There are some nice small birds and interesting colors in this bunch.
> 
> Bill


the two whites I have are small, they are dove size, the man I will be getting my next pair from has yellow he said but he was not selling any, I hope the next pair are as small as these...i may be interested in some of your leftover guys too..when the time comes could you post some pics?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> Sure I will do that, that is a good idea to see them in scale...in my pic there you can kind of get an idea if you see the clay pot, that is one that alot of us reuse after the minerals are gone, 3 or 4 inches across. that can give a bit of an idea...but when this wind/rain gets better I would be happy to show a comparison..they are suppose to weigh 4 to 6 oz.


Hi spirit wings,

Thank you for sharing that, they are REAL tiny, then. Look  ing forward to the comparison.





jbangelfish said:


> I just checked the encyclopedia of pigeon breeds and Budapests are listed at 9 to 10 ounces. Figs are supposed to be 4 to 6 ounces (Ringneck dove size) but I doubt many are 6 ounces or less. They are still very small pigeons and I plan to make small size a main priority with mine. If you read the club news about them, it is a common concern.
> Bill


Hi Bill,

Thank you for looking up that information, I get a better idea of how TINY they are, I thought Buda's were small....I WANT SOME FIGS now! 

I could get Skye a mini-me (a look-a-like smaller version of himself)....how cute! LOL


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Probably Ash Yellow*



spirit wings said:


> the two whites I have are small, they are dove size, the man I will be getting my next pair from has yellow he said but he was not selling any, I hope the next pair are as small as these...i may be interested in some of your leftover guys too..when the time comes could you post some pics?


It is not likely that he has Recessive Red or Yellow but of course, it's possible.
Most Fig breeders refer to them as Red or Yellow but they are normally Ash Reds and Ash Yellows, I have them too. I also have Khaki and am in the process of making Lavender.

I will post some pics of our Figs one of these days, soon.

Bill


----------

